# [Leser-Test]Scythe Ninja 5 - Ninja der 5. Generation



## Junatic (7. November 2018)

_07.11.2018_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Abmessungen*
L 180 mm x B 138 mm x H 155 mm


*Gewicht*
1190g


*Kompatibilität*
Intel - 1150 / 1151 / 1155 / 1156 / 2011(-v3) / 2066
AMD – FM1 / FM2(+) / AM2(+) / AM3(+) / AM4


*Zubehör*
Montagekit Intel/AMD, Wärmeleitpaste, 2x Lüfterklammern, Anleitung, Schraubenzieher


*Lüfter*
2x Kaze Flex 120 PWM


*Drehzahl*
300 - 800 U/min


*Preis*
ca. 45€
____________________________________________________________​



*Einleitung*


Neben dem Mugen 5 hat Hersteller Scythe noch einen weiteren Kühler der sich bereits in der fünften Generation befindet. Im Vergleich zum Mugen, liegt hier der Fokus auf brachialer Kühlleistung durch einen mächtigen Kühlkörper. Dabei soll alles natürlich noch leise sein. Die Rede ist vom Sycthe Ninja, welcher vor mir in seiner fünften Generation liegt. Ein überarbeiteter Kühlkörper mit schwarzer Top Fin und zwei Scythe 120mm Lüfter , die sich bereits beim Mugen 5 beweisen konnten, sind die offensichtlichen Änderungen im Vergleich zum Ninja 4. Wie sich diese Änderung schlagen und ob der Ninja 5 seinen Vorgänger überbieten kann, möchte ich in meinem Test klären.




*Verpackung und Inhalt*


Verpackung und Zubehör des Ninja 5 fallen vergleichsweise normal aus. Neben den vier Lüfterklammern für die beiden Lüfter, bekommt man mit dem Zubehör auch ein 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel. Dadurch können beide Lüfter an einem CPU Lüfteranschluss angeschlossen werden. Zwei CPU Lüfteranschlüsse tauchen zwar immer häufiger auch bei günstigeren Mainboards auf, sind aber definitiv noch nicht die Regel. Außerdem bekommt der Käufer einen magnetischen Schraubenzieher, der den Schraubenziehern von Thermalright Kühlern, sehr ähnlich sieht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Ninja 5 liegen zwei, bereits vom Mugen 5 bekannte, Scythe 120mm Lüfter bei. Im Vergleich zum Ninja 4 ist das zwar einer mehr, dafür fällt aber ein Feature des Ninja 4 Lüfter weg – Die Drehzahlbegrenzung. Die Ninja 5 Lüfter verfügen nicht mehr über einen kleinen Schalter mit dem sich die maximale Drehzahl des Lüfters begrenzen lässt. Da allerdings ab Werk gleich zwei Lüfter vorhanden sind, werden die Lüfter von vornherein nicht so schnell drehen wie nur ein Lüfter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das maßgebende „Farbschema“ grau-schwarz zieht sich auch bis zu den Entkopplungen an den Ecken der Lüfter hin durch. Komplett schwarze Lüfter wären zwar bevorzugt, aber die grau-schwarzen Lüfter sollten aus keinem Farbschema stark herausstechen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Detailbetrachtung des Scythe Ninja 5*


Mit seiner Länge von 180 mm, seiner Breite von 138 mm und seiner Höhe von 155 mm gehört der Scythe Ninja 5, zu den großen Tower Kühlern. Das bedeutet, dass man sich mit Kühlern wie einem Thermalright Macho oder gar einem be quiet! Dark Rock Pro, messen muss.


Auf den ersten Blick, scheinen die Änderungen am Kühlkörper im Vergleich zum Vorgänger minimal zu sein. Erhalten bleibt das quadratische Design und die Aufteilung der Heatpipes in die jeweiligen Kühltürme. Schaut man dann aber genauer, erkennt man das von den vier möglichen Lüfter Montagepunkten des Vorgängers, nur noch zwei vorhanden sind. Somit ist der Ninja 5 kein komplett symmetrischer Kühler mehr und muss in einer bestimmten Ausrichtung montiert werden. Das war unter anderen einer der Vorteile des symmetrischen Aufbaus des Ninja 4. Ein wirklicher Kritikpunkt stellt dies jedoch auch nicht dar, denn es klappt mit der bestimmten Ausrichtung bei der Montage ja auch mit jedem anderen Kühler der auf dieses Design setzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Oberseite werden die beiden Lüfter Montagepunkte noch einmal sehr deutlich. Hier zeigt sich auch eine der offensichtlichsten Änderungen beim Ninja 5, die komplett schwarze Top Fin. Der eingravierte Shuriken bleibt dafür aber erhalten. Leider verzichtet Scythe nach wie vor auch bein Ninja 5 darauf, die Heatpipe Enden mit Kappen abzudecken. Dieses Privileg bleibt weiterhin dem Mugen vorbehalten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Unterseite des Ninja 5 zeigt nicht nur die Aussparungen in den unteren Finnen, um eine möglichst hohe RAM Kompatibilität zu erhalten, sondern ermöglicht auch den Blick auf sechs Heatpipes und den bereits angebrachten Quersteg für die Kühlermontage. Auch die Aufteilung in die vier Kühltürme ist von diesem Blickwinkel aus sehr gut zu erkennen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte des Kühlers ist vernickelt und spiegelglatt poliert. Das sind beste Voraussetzungen für eine ideale Wärmeübertragung. Von hier aus lassen sich die Biegekünste anhand der gebogenen Heatpipes noch einmal gut erkennen. Die vordere Heatpipe ist ziemlich stark gebogen, was aber weder der Wärmeleitung, noch der Nickel Legierung schadet. Die Verarbeitungs- und generelle Produkt Qualität sind hier auf einem sehr gutem Niveau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einbau des Scythe Ninja 5*


Der Einbau des Ninja 5, lässt sich auf vier einfache Schritte begrenzen. Je nach verwendetem Sockel unterscheiden sich die Schritte minimal. Für Intel muss die beigefügte Backplate verwendet werden, während bei AMD die Standard AMD Backplate verwendet wird. Für Intel werden die vier langen Schrauben durch die entsprechenden Löcher der Backplate gesteckt und mithilfe der vier Gummiecken gehalten. Danach werden von der Vorderseite des Mainboards vier Kunststoff Abstandshalter auf die vier Schrauben gesteckt. Auf diese werden im dritten Schritt die Intel Haltestege gelegt, welche wiederum durch vier Daumenschrauben befestigt werden. Anschließend kann auch bereits der Kühler aufgesetzt und fest geschraubt werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ist der Kühler eingebaut, kann man die RAM Kompatibilität sehr gut sehen. Aufgrund des großen Kühlkörpers ist die RAM Kompatibilität natürlich begrenzt. Durch die Aussparungen an den unteren Finnen, ist sie dennoch auf für Module mit großen Kühlkörpern gegeben. Die Höhe der Lüfter, welche jeder selbst bestimmen kann, ist viel eher der limitierende Faktor.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt verlief der Einbau ohne Probleme und war innerhalb von ungefähr 5 Minuten erledigt. Durch die einfache Montage können selbst ungeübte User den Ninja 5 innerhalb weniger Minuten einbauen.




*Testsystem und Testverfahren*


CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K @ 3.5GHz
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Gen
RAM: 2x 8GB  ADATA XPG GAMMIX 10 DDR4-3000
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070
SSD/HDD: 120GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
Netzteil: 700W be quiet! Straight Power 10
Gehäuse: Offener Testaufbau
Windows: 10 Pro 64-Bit




*Temperaturen und Lautstärke*


Die Temperaturen bei allen Kühler-Tests werden gemessen, während die CPU mithilfe von Prime95 Vollständig ausgelastet ist. Dabei wird die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit des Lüfters mithilfe eines  Adapters auf 7V und 12V fixiert. Gemessen wird in einem Intervall von 10 Minuten und anschließend wird der Mittelwert aus den gesammelten Werten gebildet. Zusätzlich wird die Temperatur im Idle und einer Spannung von 5V gemessen.


Mit 5V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Ninja 5: *26°C*
Mit 7V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Ninja 5: *56,5°C*
Mit 12V beträgt die Temperatur des Scythe Ninja 5: *54°C*


Für die Lautstärkenmessung wird in einem Abstand von 30cm, von der Mitte des Lüfters ausgehend, gemessen. Die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeiten des Lüfters werden auch hier auf 5V, 7V und 12V fixiert. Es werden, für jede Geschwindigkeit drei Messungen durchgeführt und der Mittelwert gebildet. Dadurch werden im offenen Testaufbau etwas höhere Werte erreicht als wenn der Kühler in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse verbaut ist.


Das Grundrauschen im Raum beträgt *33,5dB*.
Mit 5V beträgt die Lautstärke beim Scythe Ninja 5: *34dB*
Mit 7V beträgt die Lautstärke beim Scythe Ninja 5: *35,5dB*
Mit 12V beträgt die Lautstärke beim Scythe Ninja 5: *46dB*




*Die Werte im Vergleich*


Zum Vergleich des Scythe Ninja 5 ziehen wir folgende Kühler heran
be quiet! Dark Rock TF (80€)
Cryorig A40 (100€)
Cryorig H5 Ultimate (45€)
Cryorig M9i (20€)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (30€)
Lepa Exllusion 240 (100€)
Raijintek Pallas (40€)
Raijintek Leto Pro RGB (41€)
Scythe Ninja 4 (45€)
Scythe Mugen 4 (40€)
Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B (40€)
Scythe Fuma (45€)
Scythe Kabuto 3 (40€)
Thermalright Macho Rev. B (42€)
Thermalright Macho 120 SBM (40€)




Bei einem auf leisen aber leistungsstarken Betrieb ausgelegt ist, erwarte ich natürlich gute Lautstärke- und Temperaturwerte. Der erste Test im Idle und bei 5V startet bereits gut. Die erreichten 26°C sagen im Testszenario zwar nicht besonders viel aus, allerdings reiht man sich in den Riegen der größeren Kühlern und AiO Lösungen ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 7V und voller Auslastung, lassen sich schon bessere Aussagen entsprechend der Kühlleistung treffen. Hier bleibt der Ninja 5 im vorderen Feld und muss sich nur 3 Kühllösungen geschlagen geben. Darunter der hauseigene Sycthe Fuma.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 12V verliert man leider etwas an Boden und wird sogar von kleineren Kühlern überholt. Das liegt daran, dass der Ninja 5 auf einen leisen und langsam drehenden Lüfter optimiert ist und die Lamellen dadurch etwas weiter auseinander stehen als bei anderen Kühlern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer seinen Ninja 5 durchgehend mit 5V betreiben möchte, der kann dabei mit einer geringen Lautstärke von lediglich 34dB rechnen. Dieser Wert wird allerdings auch von so einigen anderen Kühlern erreicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei 7V machen sich die beiden Lüfter des Ninja 5 bereits bemerkbar. Mit 35,5dB landet man im Mittelfeld. Der Wert ist dennoch ein guter Wert und absolut nicht Besorgniserregend. Wer es leiser möchte, muss auf einen Single Lüfter Kühler wechseln.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches zeigt sich bei 12V. 46dB entsprechen erneut dem Mittelfeld, wenn auch wieder etwas Boden verloren geht. Die volle Laufleistung der Lüfter ist und bleibt nun einmal nicht das Steckenpferd eines Ninja Kühlers.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Zusammenfassung*


Leise und unauffällig wie ein Ninja - das ließ sich bereits über den Scythe Ninja 4 sagen. Der Ninja 5 macht dem Namen auch als Nachfolger, alle Ehre und weiß zu überzeugen.


Die 5. Generation des Ninja 5 muss sich nicht verstecken, weder optisch noch was die Leistungswerte angeht. Bereits auf den ersten Blick lassen sich die Änderungen zum Vorgänger deutlich erkennen. Die schwarze Top Fin bessert das Gesamtbild des Ninja 5 deutlich und macht es einfacher den Kühler in das eigene Farbschema einzufügen. Auch die Verarbeitung ist auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, nichts wackelt, lässt sich leicht verbiegen oder macht einen billigen Eindruck.

Durch den bereits montierten Quersteg, gestaltet sich auch der Einbau sehr simpel und ist schnell erledigt. Leider ist es hier nicht mehr möglich, die Lüfter an jede beliebige Seite des Ninja Kühlkörper zu befestigen. Auch wenn niemand vier Lüfter an den vier Seiten des Kühlers montiert haben sollte, war die Möglichkeit dazu immer auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Ninja. Da durch den Quersteg nun aber die Ausrichtung vorgegeben ist, sind auch die Lüfterpositionen festgelegt. Das gleich zwei Lüfter zur Montage im Lieferumfang sind, ist wiederum sehr erfreulich und eine weitere Änderung zum Vorgänger.


Durch den zweiten Lüfter ist die Kühlleistung des Ninja 5 gegenüber seinem Vorgänger gestiegen, was ihn weiter vorne im Vergleich platziert. Die Kehrseite besteht dafür in einer gestiegenen Lautstärke. Diese ist zwar noch weit von einem unangenehmen Pegel entfernt, wer es aber absolut leise haben möchte, verbaut entweder nur einen Lüfter, oder muss auf einen anderen Kühler zurückgreifen.  


Die gestiegene Lautstärke ist auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, dem sich der Ninja 5 unterziehen muss. Verarbeitung und Kühlleistung sind auf einem hohen Niveau und auch der Preis ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Somit bekommt der Scythe Ninja 5 meinen Gold Award.




*Pro*
*+* Verarbeitungsqualität
*+* Kühlleistung
*+* Preis
*+* Optik
*+* Lieferumfang
*+* einfacher Einbau


*Contra*
*-* Lautstärkewerte erhöht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2018)

Sehr schönes Review. Erstaunt bin ich nur über die Lautstärke unter 1200V. Welche Drehzahl haben die Lüfter dabei und hast Du es freistehend oder im Gehäuse gemessen? Bei mit am Ninja 4 gab es Interferenzen mit unangenehmen Schwebungen durch Beeinflussung mit dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Ich habe Ninja 4 und Fuma und nutzt den Fuma mit nur einem Lüfter in der Mitte. Dessen Geräusche werden so gut gedämpft, dass man den Lüfter für das selbe hörbare Geräusch merklich höher drehen lassen kann, als einen vorderen oder hinteren

Die Lüfter des Ninja 5 sollen doch nur 800U/min schaffen? Da sind die bei mir "unhörbar"


----------

